# Ruckeln in Warhammer Online



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich spiele derzeit WAR auf eigentlich den niedrigsten Einstellungen und es zuckt ab und zu immer noch, ich frage mich natürlich woran das liegen könnte? Ich poste hier im Thread natürlich noch meine DXDIAG Datei vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit der Materie soweit aus das man mir da wertvolle Tips geben kann. Ich habe Warhammer Online, von der Original DVD Installiert und bis zum aktuellen Patch natürlich gepatched. Die Einstellung des VRAMS also dem Texturenspeicher habe ich auf dem Maximum, aber selbst auf dem Minimum ruckelt das Spiel. Ich spiele es einfach zu gern als das ich nun sagen würde ich höre damit auf wegen den Rucklern. 

Im Hintergrund laufen nicht viele Programme während ich spiele... eigentlich stets nur Musik über den Windows Media Player und manchmal der Firefox. Ich habe auch nicht viel beim Systemstart hochgeladen da das den Rechner verlangsamt, dessen bin ich mir ja bewusst.

Ich spiele zudem an einem 42 Zoll LCD Tv allerdings in der Auflösung 1024x768 -> Machbar wäre aber 1920x1080 und so würde ich auch gern spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Internetverbindung ist leider ein wenig Hinterwäldlerisch.... 512 kb, also gerade einmal halbes DSL, da hier nicht mehr verfügbar ist, leider

Nun hier einmal meine Direct X Datei:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/20/2009, 09:30:58
       Machine name: VESARIILYA-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: MSI
       System Model: MS-7250
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 3870MB RAM
          Page File: 1686MB used, 6264MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_11701462&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 2669 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 989 MB
    Shared Memory: 1679 MB
     Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2umx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6902 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/25/2007 23:47:00, 5259264 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-246D-7B3102C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0611
        SubSys ID: 0x11701462
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Lautsprecher (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1462F603&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 07:28:10, 273920 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Bluetooth Hands-free Audio (2- BTHS004 (Mono Audio))
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{bf83cb92-5e1f-40be-803a-fe576fa5ab4b}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Bluetooth Audio Input Device (2- BTHS004 (Mono Audio))
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: {0.0.1.00000000}.{06a55d95-7aa2-4207-b370-a2614727e99e}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Eingang (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 07:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Mikrofon (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 07:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Eingang (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 07:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x036C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c517&mi_00
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c517&mi_01&col01
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 39.7 GB
Total Space: 81.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 46.8 GB
Total Space: 80.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 47.0 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 11.6 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 62.8 GB
Total Space: 80.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: H:
 Free Space: 58.3 GB
Total Space: 140.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: I:
 Free Space: 52.9 GB
Total Space: 80.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: J:
 Free Space: 54.8 GB
Total Space: 101.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD401LJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: R:
 Free Space: 28.6 GB
Total Space: 953.6 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: WD 10EAVS External USB Device

      Drive: K:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), , 0 bytes

      Drive: L:
      Model: TSSTcorp DVD-ROM SH-D162C ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), , 0 bytes

      Drive: Q:
      Model: STKJS 6NW5YBS1MZ0 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Multimediacontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8811&SUBSYS_94020070&REV_05\4&D9F7D03&0&0130
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Multimediacontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8804&SUBSYS_94020070&REV_05\4&D9F7D03&0&0430
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Multimediacontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8802&SUBSYS_94020070&REV_05\4&D9F7D03&0&0230
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Videocontroller für Multimedia
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8800&SUBSYS_94020070&REV_05\4&D9F7D03&0&0030
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh R/RL/RT/RC/5C475(II), R5C520 oder kompatibler CardBus-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0475&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\4&D9F7D03&0&0830
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA OHCI-konformer IEEE 1394-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_250D1462&REV_80\4&D9F7D03&0&2030
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_11701462&REV_A2\4&3BEFD3F&0&0078
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&2A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&29
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0378&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&68
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0377&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0376&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0375&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0374&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&60
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0374&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0371&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&31
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0370&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036D&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036C&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-RAM-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036A&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-RAM-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0369&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI-Systemverwaltung
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0368&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Sonstige AMD-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM und HyperTransport(tm)-Nachverfolgungsmoduskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD-Adresszuordnungskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm)-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
FunUnify Audio Trnas Filter,0x00200000,1,1,FunCodecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
FunUnify Async Filter,0x00600000,0,0,FunCodecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18254
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18254
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,3.00.0000.3433
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.0340
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
FunUnify Codec Filter,0x00600000,0,0,FunCodecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18254
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
FunUnify Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,FunCodecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
FunUnify Video Trans Filter,0x00200000,1,1,FunCodecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
KTF MUSIC VoD Sourcer,0x00200000,0,1,npsvsrc.dll,1.00.0008.0708
SubPicture Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NPSSubPicture.dll,1.00.0000.0001
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
KTF MUSIC Audio Effector,0x00200000,1,1,npsaef.dll,1.01.0008.0708
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
KTF MUSIC VoD WMT Splitter,0x00200000,1,1,npsvwms.dll,1.01.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,npsmpgs.dll,1.00.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,npsadec.dll,1.00.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC AoD Sourcer,0x00600000,0,1,npsasrc.dll,1.00.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC VoD Video Effector,0x00200000,1,1,npsvve.dll,1.00.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC AoD WMT Splitter,0x00200000,1,1,npsawms.dll,1.00.0008.0708
KTF MUSIC VoD Audio Effector,0x00200000,1,1,npsvae.dll,1.00.0008.0708
Moto Image Decoder Filter,0x00600000,0,0,NPSImgFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18254
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Audio Capture Sources:
Bluetooth Audio Input Device (2,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Eingang (High Definition Audio-,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Mikrofon (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Bluetooth-Audiogerät,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio-Aufnahme (gemischt),0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Bluetooth-Audiogerät,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio-Lautsprecher,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio-SPDIF-Ausgabe,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18254

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18254
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18254
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18254
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18254

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (High Definition A,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio (2- ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Bluetooth Hands-free Audio (2- BTHS004 (Mono Audio)),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (High Definition Audio-Gerät),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063



Ich wäre euch sehr um Hilfe verbunden und bedanke mich schonmal dafür falls sich jemand findet der mir da Tips geben kann.


----------



## Picconox (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich tippe mal auf Deine Internetverbindung. 512 ist schon ein ein bißl wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thandrulim (20. Juni 2009)

ich finde, dass seit 1.3 warhammer bei mir auch mehr ruckelt als normal, insbesondre durchgehende lags habe. war davor nich so.


----------



## HEILDICH (20. Juni 2009)

glaub auch das es deine i-net verbindung ist (mindestanforderung ist glaub ich 1000 mbit)


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Bei der Internetverbindung wäre es dann aber Laggen und nicht Ruckeln ;-)

Aufjeden Fall ist deine CPU extrem schwach , vor allem für Warhammer - denn WAR ist ziemlich CPU-Lastig , der Rest geht noch in Ordnung , obwohl grad bei Vista Ultimate 4GB von vorteil wären.. :-)_


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei der Internetverbindung wäre es dann aber Laggen und nicht Ruckeln ;-)
> 
> Aufjeden Fall ist deine CPU extrem schwach , vor allem für Warhammer - denn WAR ist ziemlich CPU-Lastig , der Rest geht noch in Ordnung , obwohl grad bei Vista Ultimate 4GB von vorteil wären.. :-)_




Es sind ja fast 4 GB Ram die ich zur Verfügung habe.

Das Laggen kriege ich gar nicht so wirklich mit während ich dann heile, gut manchmal sind die Sprüche nicht sofort am Mann aber das ist besser als gar nicht heilen. Jedenfalls ist es so das es immer so kurze Haker sind und es ruckelt eben und das auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen bzw der ja fast niedrigsten generell. Ich würde es schon sehr gern mit den ganzen Effekten spielen können und nicht jedesmal Raten müssen wo gerade nun welcher Effekt passiert.

Die CPU tausche Ich ohnehin demnächst aus, da diese ja auch das ganze System irgendwo bremst.

LG Vesa


----------



## Mephals (20. Juni 2009)

Defragmentier doch mal deine Festplatte die WAR beherbergt, das weckt längst vergessene Lebensgeister, vor allem bei WAR da es oft und gerne auf sie zugreift.
Und dann zieh um, 512 kb schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst ja au nix für aber mit 512 würde ich nicht so viel erwarten.

MFG Meph


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Defragmentier doch mal deine Festplatte die WAR beherbergt, das weckt längst vergessene Lebensgeister, vor allem bei WAR da es oft und gerne auf sie zugreift.
> Und dann zieh um, 512 kb schäm dich
> 
> 
> ...



Neee hehe, die Wohnung in der ich wohne ist perfekt für mich und total gemütlich. Ja leider ist das Internet hier eine Schande... und das wo doch die nächste Stadt gerade mal 3 Km weit entfernt ist....

Festplatte ist defragmentiert... leider

LG


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Wie gesagt , Aufrüstung wird etwas bringen :-)

Aufjeden Fall CPU.. wenn natürlich das Geld passen sollte dann gleich alles - kannst dich ja dann mal in der Technik-Ecke melden ,  ich (oder wer anders) berät dich dann sicherlich ;-)_


----------



## Huds (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei der Internetverbindung wäre es dann aber Laggen und nicht Ruckeln ;-)_


_

Was soll den da bitte der Unterschied sein? Laggen ist Slang aus der Kiddywelt wie imba und rofl ... ansonsten kannst gerne mal erläutern._


----------



## Thanariel (20. Juni 2009)

Kurz
Guten Morgen liebe Community,

Ich spiele zudem an einem 42 Zoll LCD Tv allerdings in der Auflösung 1024x768 -> Machbar wäre aber 1920x1080 und so würde ich auch gern spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nicht mit einer 8800 GT - die wird über 1680 x 1020 sowas von in die Knie gehen. Bessere Grafikkarte schafft hier Abhilfe.
*

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_11701462&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 2669 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 989 MB
    Shared Memory: 1679 MB
     Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2umx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6902 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/25/2007 23:47:00, 5259264 bytes -> *Alter Treiber, eventuell mal updaten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-246D-7B3102C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0611
        SubSys ID: 0x11701462
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2


----------



## Sandmannn (20. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Was soll den da bitte der Unterschied sein? Laggen ist Slang aus der Kiddywelt wie imba und rofl ... ansonsten kannst gerne mal erläutern.



Beim Laagen bewegt sich er Rest nichtmehr und deine Angriffe machen keinen Schaden mehr und beim Ruckeln siehste halt nurnoch alles in einzelnen Bildern, hatte ich gestern auch in Altdorf.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

Thanariel schrieb:


> *Nicht mit einer 8800 GT - die wird über 1680 x 1020 sowas von in die Knie gehen. Bessere Grafikkarte schafft hier Abhilfe.*


_
Genau das sagte ich ja auch , deshalb finde ich (bzw sagte ich ja) er sollte schon über ne komplett Aufrüstung nachdenken :-)_


----------



## Thanariel (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Genau das sagte ich ja auch , deshalb finde ich (bzw sagte ich ja) er sollte schon über ne komplett Aufrüstung nachdenken :-)_


Yo, wollte dass nur nochmal hervorheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (20. Juni 2009)

An alle hier, die meinen Aufrüsten reduziert ruckelt!

Seit 1.3 hab ich teilweise schlimme Aussetzer die ich vorher nicht hatte und für jene, die meinen ich soll aufrüsten anbei mein System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus Rampage II Extreme
Intel i7-965 XE Quad Core
12 Gig Ram
Radeon HD 4870 X2 2048 MB 				 				 				
Internet gemessene ~2,4 Mbit


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Asus Rampage II Extreme
> Intel i7-965 XE Quad Core
> 12 Gig Ram
> Radeon HD 4870 X2 2048 MB
> Internet gemessene ~2,4 Mbit



Kannst mir so einen auch schenken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Du hast deine E-Pen Größe vergessen , meinst du nicht? 

Sein PC ist einfach veraltet , von daher lohnt sich das aufrüsten - nicht nur für WAR sondern auch im Allgemeinen.._


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> *Radeon HD 4870 X2 2048 MB 	*



Daran könnts liegen.


----------



## Krawuzi (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du hast deine E-Pen Größe vergessen , meinst du nicht?
> 
> Sein PC ist einfach veraltet , von daher lohnt sich das aufrüsten - nicht nur für WAR sondern auch im Allgemeinen.._



An meinem System erkennst Du, dass ich absolut nichts gegen aufrüsten habe! 
Es ging darum, dass ich selbst mit dem System seit 1.3 ganz miese Ruckler hab


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Joa , das hab ich verstanden und auch genauso aufgefasst :-) 

Ging nur darum das es sich , wie schon gesagt beim TE generell lohnt.._


----------



## b0mb4z (20. Juni 2009)

Ich würde auf die CPU tippen. In meinem alten Rechner hatte ich auch die AMD 4200+ CPU. Nachdem ich diese durch einen Intel Quadcore mit echten 4*3.0 Ghz ausgetauscht habe, ist das Ruckeln komplett verschwunden. Auch mit Patch 1.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (20. Juni 2009)

Bei mir Ruckelt es auch. Woran könnte es liegen?!

Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
CPU Typ    DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2100 MHz (10.5 x 200) 4000+
Arbeitsspeicher    3072 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte    ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (512 M
DSL 16000


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa , das hab ich verstanden und auch genauso aufgefasst :-)
> 
> Ging nur darum das es sich , wie schon gesagt beim TE generell lohnt.._



Jup das sehe Ich ja auch ein, das wird auch sicherlich in diesem Jahr irgendwann einmal passieren doch bis dahin würde ich gern WAR ohne das lästige Ruckeln spielen, bzw das ruckeln minimieren. 

Zum Thema 1920x1080... auf der Auflösung laufen aber sonst meine anderen Spiele auch wunderbar...

LG Vesa


----------



## Yanotoshi (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn wir grad dabei sind.... ich habe teilweise ganz kurzzeitige ruckler, immer so 1-2 Sek, die aber teilweise mitten in der Pampa auftreten und teilweise miese Einbrüche bei den FPS Zahlen trotz neuesten Updates 

System:

E8400  2x 3,0 GHZ
4 GB 1066 mhz Ram
4850 Powercolor 512 mb

Gigabyte-EP45 -UD3

Auflösung 1440x990 (hoffe richtig , 16:9)


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_AA/AF im ATI-Menü ausgestellt?

Neuster Treiber? Sollte 9.5 oder 9.6 sein.. 

---

@Nordwolf : CPU zu schwach , genau wie beim TE :]

---

@TE : Joa , dann ist´s ja gut - wenn du es schonmal verstanden hast , ändert trotzdem nichts daran das du ohne Update nicht wirklich ruckelfrei spielen kannst , WAR ist einfach ein ziemlicher "CPU-Fresser.."

Und wenn du dann aufrüsten willst , mach bitte nich hier im WAR-Forum sondern in der Technik-Ecke einen Thread auf , versprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _AA/AF im ATI-Menü ausgestellt?
> 
> Neuster Treiber? Sollte 9.5 oder 9.6 sein..
> 
> ...



Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, haben mir schon eine Ecke weitergeholfen. Ne, wenn ich aufrüste gebe ich den PC eh in eine Werkstatt ab, die mir dann das Einbauen was ich gerne haben möchte. Daher werde Ich da keinen Thread öffnen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Vesa

Danke nochmal


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Dann frag wenigstens was du einbauen sollst , nicht das ich dir bzw der Werkstatt nich vertraue aber..es gibt so viele Schwarze Schaafe.._


----------



## Teal (20. Juni 2009)

Die 8800er wird gar nicht richtig gefordert... Wichtig ist eine schnelle CPU von ~3 GHz pro Core. Dann rennt WAR schon ganz ordentlich. 2 GB RAM sind auch nicht optimal, das stimmt. Bei mir äußert sich das aber vor allem in einem CTD nach einiger Spielzeit. Schaut Euch die aktuelle WAR-Show an. Spiele da auf 1680x1050 px mit allen Details auf max. - und habe nebenher da aufgenommen! Zumindest wenn es nicht ins oRvR mit einigen hundert Spielern geht konnte ich keine Ruckler feststellen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Genau meine Rede :]

Nur bei der CPU bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher ob das MB noch reicht - wenn nicht dann sollte er es auch gleich tauschen..und zum RAM hatte ich ja auch das gleiche gesagt.. 


Ergo : Neue CPU , eventuell neues Mainboard , mehr RAM (entweder der gleiche , oder gleich ein neues 4GB Kit (kosten ja nichtmehr viel) ).._


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Juni 2009)

_



Sicher? Weil meine Grafikkarte ab und an richtig aufdreht, da könnte man vermuten es liegt an der karte. Vielleicht was Falsch eingestellt?!


_


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2009)

_Wo hast du denn bitte was geschrieben? :-)

/Edit : Ah , da oben.

Geh mal in dein Catalyst-Control-Center (unten Rechts dan ATI-Symbol) und geh mal auf ATI-Overdrive , mach mal einen Screenshot & poste ihn mal bitte.._


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Juni 2009)

Ja sry hab das mit den zitieren nicht hinbekommen^^


Hier bitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2009)

_Okay , das dacht ich mir :]

Mach mal ein Häckchen bei Enable Manuel Fan Control rein und stell es in etwa auf die höhe wo du noch mit der Temperatur & Lautstärke zufrieden bist - dann dreht der Lüfter nichtmehr automatisch auf , sondern bleibt immer bei deiner Einstellung - hab ich genauso :]_


----------



## Tokenlord (21. Juni 2009)

Also am System an sich kann es eigentlich nicht liegen... Ich habe ein schlechteres System (NvidiaGeforce 8600GT, 3.8Ghz, 1GBRam...)
und es läuft bei mittleren Einstellungen und 1680x1050 Auflösung flüssig...

Token


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Juni 2009)

Hm ok hab ich gemacht mit dem Lüfter,

Wa ich bisschen Komisch Finde ist ja, das es ab und an auf alles High gut läuft und im nächsten Moment läuft es schlecht und dann auf low auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2009)

_Wie gesagt , CPU ist nicht so der Bringer.. mal ist weniger mal mehr zu tun , deshalb auch die Unterschiede.. :-)

Btw , dreht der Lüfter denn noch auf? :-)_


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Ne lüfter ist nu ok, aber das bringt mir ja nichts im Game :-)


----------



## Nemesoth (22. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> glaub auch das es deine i-net verbindung ist (mindestanforderung ist glaub ich 1000 mbit)




Natürlich 1000 Mbit!!! Was hast du denn für eine Leitung? Ölpipeline? Du woltest eher sagen 1 Mbit da wärn wir bei 128 kbps!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE ich tippe auf die IN Verbindung.


----------



## ExInferis (22. Juni 2009)

Lag ist ein durch das Netzwerk hervorgerufene Leistungseinbuße durch verzögerungen in der Kommunikation. Sei es durch ausbleiben von Paketen, langsame Verbindung oder zu kleines Rohr.
Ein "Ruckler" ist bedingt durch das lokale System und dessen Verarbeitung der Daten.

So, nun kurz zu den "Rucklern" nach 1.3 die wirklich vermehrt sind. Wenn ihr mal drauf achtet ist es so, dass die Festplatte mehr arbeitet seit 1.3
Man kann es zum Teil dadurch kompensieren, dass die Festplatte oder Partition auf der WAR liegt sauber defragmentiert und auf schnellen Zugriff hin optimiert ist. Das normale Defrag beim Betriebssystem ist dazu nicht fähig, aber es gibt zig kostenlose und gute Defrag-Tools die das können.
Damit das allerdings funktioniert müsst ihr das Spiel erstmal ein paar mal mit den "Rucklern" spielen, damit eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Zugriffen auf die Daten war.
Danach defragmentieren und es wird wesentlich schneller und flüssiger laufen.
Desweiteren WAR auf einer anderen Partition installieren als das Betriebssystem liegt und auch auf einer anderen Partition als das SWAP-File.
Früher sagte man auch, dass man Windows für den Pagefile eine Größe vorgeben soll, damit es schneller läuft. Dazu kann ich euch nur sagen, dass sich das inzwischen umgedreht hat. Windows die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei verwalten lassen damit es flüssiger läuft.
Irgendwie scheinen die die Daten für die Modelle und Texturen anders zu streamen, da es inzwischen manchmal das Phänomen gibt, das Gegner einfach "aufploppen". Da wurde wohl was "verschlimmbessert". Vielleicht der Radius für den Preload von Modellen und Texturen verringert und die gegensätzlichen Geschwindigkeit der Spieler nicht mit in Betracht gezogen um lokal stattfindendes Spiel flüssiger laufen zu lassen.
Immerhin würden dann Spieler im "Randbereich" des eigenen Aktionsradius nicht mehr geladen.

Was die 512kbit-Leitung angeht... Ich habe s mal mit einem Limiter getestet. Es macht keinen Unterschied, zumindest bei mir nicht, ob ich mit voller 16000er Leitung spiele oder mit 512er.

CPU, Speicher und Grafikkarte sind vollkommen ausreichend für WAR, also wenn Du eh nicht dran denkst aufzurüsten, brauchst Du es nicht unbedingt.

Tja, zu Mr.E-Penis..... mit 965XE und Rampage II Extreme.... Was bringt nen Ferrari wenn man nur ein Dreirad sicher führen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage dazu nur: Ich fahre einen kleineren Motor, dafür kann ich fahren!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach, noch eine Sache.... mach bitte den Firefox im Hintergrund aus, weil der ein absoluter Speicherfresser ist, selbst wenn Du nicht aktiv surfst. Da reicht eine Internetseite die ein wechselndes Werbebanner hat und Dir läuft der Speicher nach und nach voll.


----------



## softcake_orange (22. Juni 2009)

Also bevor alle anfangen ihr System wie verrückt aufzurüsten, würde ich lieber erst mal darauf warten, dass Mythic die Performance endlich mal verbessert. Mein System ist mehr als ausreichend für WAR und seit 1.3 ist es bald noch schlimmer als vorher. Macht nicht Euer System für das Versagen von Mythic verantwortlich.


----------



## Teal (22. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Also bevor alle anfangen ihr System wie verrückt aufzurüsten, würde ich lieber erst mal darauf warten, dass Mythic die Performance endlich mal verbessert. Mein System ist mehr als ausreichend für WAR und seit 1.3 ist es bald noch schlimmer als vorher. Macht nicht Euer System für das Versagen von Mythic verantwortlich.


Ich spiele auf einem Mittelklasse-System halbwegs ruckelfrei (C2D E6300 1,86 pro Core, 2 GB RAM, GF 8800 GT). Auf einem Rechner mit 3 GHz Dual-Core, Geforce 275 und 4 GB RAM kann ich mich hingegen gar nicht beklagen. Es liegt also sehr wohl an den Einzelsystemen. Die Performance ging seit 1.2 deutlich bergauf. Zum Glück kommt in Kürze auch privat bei mir ein E8500 mit HD4870 zum Einsatz. Dann muss ich mich auch nicht mehr beklagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (22. Juni 2009)

so, dann darf ich auch mal mein System posten...ich weis dass ihr dann sagen werdet, warum ich so nen guten PC hab und dass ich so nen guten garnet brauch, aber ist halt komisch, es ruckelt trotzdem...

Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit) mit der SP2
Als Prozessor hab ich nen Core 2 Quad mit 4 x 2,4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher habe ich 2 x 2 GB = 4GB
Als Grafikkarte hab ich ne Geforce 9800 GT mit 1 GB wobei die von Manli ist.
Als Meinboard habe ich ein Biostar GF7100P-M7

Ist ja eigentlich mehr als genug für das Spiel, aber sobald ich ins RvR gehe muss ich auch nur bei kleinen Burgeneinnahmen auf hohe Bildfrequenz stellen, da es sonst so ruckelt, dass in 2 Sekunden nur 1 Bild kommt.
letztens waren wir in Altdorf ( endlichmal eine leere Instanz) und haben gefarmt. Als alle auf den Kommandanten am Schluss gekloppt haben, sah ich nur alle 4 Sekunden bei hoher Bildfrequenz ein Bild, was das Tanken arg erschwerte... hab aber trotzdem mein Invasor Set vollbekommen :-), aber wirklich Spaß machen tuts net...
Festplatte ist auch shcon Defragmentiert und Vista hab ich auch schon neu draufgemacht. Am Anfang läufts da richtig gut, jedoch nach 3 Wochen net mehr so... Habs vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten neu draufinstalliert.


----------



## ExInferis (22. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem Mittelklasse-System halbwegs ruckelfrei (C2D E6300 1,86 pro Core, 2 GB RAM, GF 8800 GT). Auf einem Rechner mit 3 GHz Dual-Core, Geforce 275 und 4 GB RAM kann ich mich hingegen gar nicht beklagen. Es liegt also sehr wohl an den Einzelsystemen. Die Performance ging seit 1.2 deutlich bergauf. Zum Glück kommt in Kürze auch privat bei mir ein E8500 mit HD4870 zum Einsatz. Dann muss ich mich auch nicht mehr beklagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wann kaufst Du Dir einen Computer? Nach dem E8500 erst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (22. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> so, dann darf ich auch mal mein System posten...ich weis dass ihr dann sagen werdet, warum ich so nen guten PC hab und dass ich so nen guten garnet brauch, aber ist halt komisch, es ruckelt trotzdem...
> 
> Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit) mit der SP2
> Als Prozessor hab ich nen Core 2 Quad mit 4 x 2,4 GHz
> ...




Wenn es am Anfang ja sauber läuft und dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr kann es ja nicht an WAR selbst liegen, oder? Also gilt es zu schauen was sich seitdem verändert hat an Deinem System oder was sich über die Zeit verändert.


----------



## Sandmannn (22. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Wenn es am Anfang ja sauber läuft und dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr kann es ja nicht an WAR selbst liegen, oder? Also gilt es zu schauen was sich seitdem verändert hat an Deinem System oder was sich über die Zeit verändert.



und wie finde ich das raus? xD


----------



## Rafterman1 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, dass WAR von grundauf schlecht programmiert ist.
Sie sollten lieber mal ihren Quellcode richtig überarbeiten, anstatt am Klassenbalancing oder neuen Gebieten zu arbeiten.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. Juni 2009)

Verkauf mir den 42 Zoll bildschirm und hol dir dafür 16k dsl ^^


----------



## reappy (22. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Was soll den da bitte der Unterschied sein? Laggen ist Slang aus der Kiddywelt wie imba und rofl ... ansonsten kannst gerne mal erläutern.



Wenn mans net weiß sollte man besser net antworten....

Laggen.....aka Lag
Unter Lag versteht man das verspätete ankommen bzw. verarbeitet werden von Daten.
In unserem Fall nehmen wir an wir haben den besten High end Pc der grad auf dem Markt ist. Das Spiel läuft mit 150 - 200 FPS also absolut ruckelfrei,  und dennoch, man klick den Knop um einen angriff auszuführen und es passiert nichts man klick nochma und wieder nichts, und auf einmal so nach 3 sekunden schießt unser char 2 mal. Das war dan ein Lag. Diese lags können serh lang (über mehrere Sekunden) oder aber sehr kurz (ms bereich) sein.
Lags hängen meist mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration zusammen zb. wie schnell ist das Internet, läd man nebenbei was runter, hat man die Netzwerkkarte falsch oder nicht konfiguriert usw. usf.

Ruckel
Damit meint man im allgemeinen niedriger Frame raten. Diese entstehen meist dann wenn der Computer nicht in der lage ist die ganzen Daten zu verarbeiten, dies kann natürlich auch zu lags führen da der Computer in dem moment überlastet ist und sich die Daten anhäufen. Bis 25 Frames empfindet man das Spielen als flüssig. Hat man einen Computer der im etwa 30 Fps schafft so ist das spiel in der regel flüssig, wenn man aber neue gebiete betritt und man auf die schnelle neue Daten nachladen und verarbeiten muss sinken die fps meist unter die ruckel grenze und man hat kurze Standbilder oder Ruckler. Dies läst sich meist beheben in dem man seinen Pc richtig konfiguriert bzw. ausfrüstet da er offensichtlich nicht genug Leistung hat.


onTopic: Mit 512kb meinst du entweder fast 5 mbit (nehme ich mal nicht an) oder 512 kbps (schon eher).
Mit 512kbps kannst du WAR auf jeden Fall Spielen ohne Lags befürchten zu müssen, es kann sein wenn du dich in dichtbevölkerten gegenden einlogst das es einige Zeit braucht bis alle Chars um dich rum angezeigt werden da diese Daten erst ma initial übertragen werden müssen. Aber dannach folgt nur mehr ein änderungsabgleich welcher keine großen Daten überträgt.


Edith meind: erwähnenswert wäre es vlt. auch noch das es durch schlechtes oder schlampiges oder nicht vorausschauentes (meist wird dann irgendwas irgendwie reingefummelt weil man es am anfang nicht zu ende gedacht hat) Programmieren auch zum Ruckeln kommen kann.


----------



## Teal (22. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Und wann kaufst Du Dir einen Computer? Nach dem E8500 erst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der 2. PC mit der GF 275 ist der PC in der Redaktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der E6300 mein aktueller Privat-PC und der mit dem E8500 ist mein kommender Privat-Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird ein E8500 mit 4 GB RAM und ner HD4870. Komponenten hab ich schon da, muss die Kiste nur noch zusammenbauen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Picconox schrieb:


> Also ich tippe mal auf Deine Internetverbindung. 512 ist schon ein ein bißl wenig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also etweder ist dein Internet schuld oder dein PC, möglicherweise auch WAR.... 
Musst schauen, wenn du deine Inet leitung aufrüstest könnte es besser werden...


----------



## ExInferis (22. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Äh halt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber wann kaufst Du Dir einen Computer? Ist ein E8500 nicht nur sowas wie ein Co-Prozessor?

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Gibt auf alle Fälle eine solide Maschine die für die meisten Sachen locker ausreicht und vor allem recht günstig ist. Hoffe Du hast auch ein gutes Mainboard dazu. Und mit passender Kühlung hast Du auch einiges an Leistungsreserven in der CPU.


----------



## Skathloc (22. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber wann kaufst Du Dir einen Computer? Ist ein E8500 nicht nur sowas wie ein Co-Prozessor?
> 
> Ne, Spaß beiseite. Gibt auf alle Fälle eine solide Maschine die für die meisten Sachen locker ausreicht und vor allem recht günstig ist. Hoffe Du hast auch ein gutes Mainboard dazu. Und mit passender Kühlung hast Du auch einiges an Leistungsreserven in der CPU.



Mein 8400 läuft mit 2*3.2Ghz mit einem Ninja2-Kühler bei 40° (Warbetrieb ~50-70% Auslastung) in einem Antec P180 Gehäuse (sehr geiles Gehäuse, wird leider nicht mehr verkauft). Lüfter verwende ich nur die Standart-gehäuselüfter und einen zusätzlichen in der Front. Am Ninja selber ist kein Lüfter angebaut. Ein aktiver Lüfter ist also garnichtmal notwendig um die E 8000er-Serie höher zu takten.^^

@TE: bevor du irgendetwas teures einkaufst, würde ich erstmal das Windows komplett neu und sauber aufsetzen (wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast). Bei anderen Spielen hat das bei mir bisher immer Wunder gewirkt, mit der Zeit ist das Windows halt schon ziemlich kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mdee (22. Juni 2009)

mal klein wenig zusammengefasst: egal ob ihr superhardware oder lolohardware verwendet es ruckelt und laggt bei ....

ich habe auch neue hardware gekauft installiert und siehe da, je höher ich die einstellungen mache um so besser läuft das spiel.

OK hab natürlich gute hardware verbaut:

AMD Phenom II X4 3.0Ghz Black
8GB RAM OC
ASUS M4A78
ATI 4870 X2

System Vista64bit

von mir aus gesehen ist eines der wichtigsten elemente, das zu rucklern und laagern führen kann, das betriebssystem und wie dieses installiert respektive installiert ist... aber eben ist eine meinung von vielen verschiedenen.... 

AHHHH fast vergessen der *Murphy* ist schuld

HF


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

So habe mal heute Nacht das System Neu aufgesetzt, Und es schon Richtig es läuft spürbar besser. Aber Trotzdem nicht Perfekt..

Denke mal auch das es nicht zwingend am System liegt, Denke mal es liegt Größenteils am Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2009)

_Wenn es jetzt schon gut läuft fehlt wie gesagt nurnoch nen annehmbarer Prozi & die Welt is in Ordnung :-)_


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Hm,

Motherboard 
CPU TypDualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2100 MHz (10.5 x 200) 4000+ 
Motherboard NameAsus M2N68-LA (Narra)  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394) 
Motherboard ChipsatznVIDIA nForce 6150SE-430, AMD Hammer 
Arbeitsspeicher3072 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM) 
DIMM1: Micron 4HTF6464AY-667E1512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM2: Micron 4HTF6464AY-667E1512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM3: Aeneon AET760UD00-370B97X1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM4: Aeneon AET760UD00-370B97X1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
BIOS TypAward (10/29/07) 

Anzeige 
GrafikkarteATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (512 M 



Was würde sich denn da Lohnen? bei dem System. 

hab irgendwie Verdacht das mein Ram nicht Grade sich gut vertragen^^


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2009)

_Das beste was du laut google drauhauen kannst ist ein 5600+ , klar , der würde schon verbesserung bringen - is aber nich so der Burner..

Wieviel kannst du denn dafür locker machen? :]_


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Bin Geizig, mehr als 100 wollt ich nicht ausgeben :-)


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2009)

_Perfekt - dann : 

CPU :  Klick mich! 

Mainboard :  Klick mich!  oder  Klick mich! 

Obwohl ersteres Mainboard zu empfehlen wäre :-) 

Ich denke mit den paar mehr Euro kannst du leben.._


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Ohh Cool, erstmal Danke, was ich noch anmerken wollte,hab 350Watt Netzteil nur , könnte das Probleme machen?

Und den Einbau sollte ich lieber nen Fachmann überlassen?


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2009)

_Oh , das könnte knapp werden 

Naja , wenn du es dir selbst nicht zutraust dann lieber in die Werkstadt / Fachladen damit - und vllt das Netzteil austauschen..

Ich weiss das es nervig is wegen nem Spiel aufzurüsten , aber damit ändert sich dir Performance 100%ig.._


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Hm ok, dann sollte ich mal Bisschen Sparen und mir dann die Teile mal kaufen. kann ja nie Schaden aufzurüsten :-)


----------



## Perkone (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn du aufrüsten willst, kann ich dir eventuell was empfehlen. 

Mainboard: Asus P5Q
RAM: 2x 2GB DDR2 800 (1066 bringt nix). Auch wenn unter 32bit Systemen nur 3GB verarbeitet werden, solltest du aus einem Grund 2x2GB nehmen: Wegen DualChannel und max. Ramverarbeitung.
CPU: Ich persönlich hab einen Quad 9450 verbaut, n aktueller DualCore is meiner Meinung nach trotzdem besser wegen mangelhafter Quadcoreunterstützung.
GFX: ATI 4870 1GB (Andernfalls 4890, jedoch nur wenn Preis nicht zu hoch ist, was sich bei ca. 10 FPS nicht auszahlt, da bei der GFX die FPS sowieso hoch sind).
Netzteil: Das Ganze kriegste mit nem 550W Netzteil zum laufen. Ich persönlich hab ein LC-Power 550W verbaut. Sehr stabile und zuverlässige NT's bei niedrigem Preis. Wenn mehr sein darf (5 Jahre Garantie und mehr Leistung) : Corsair oder Seasonic. Elite der Netzteile.

Finger weg von Boliden-Mainboards und SLI & Crossfire. Sinnloses gespiele was nur mehr Ärger macht als es bringt. Diese ganzen Asus Striker und Rampage u. Crosshair blabla sind alle unnütz, gehn nur vorzeitig putt und verwenden alle den mistigen nForce Chipsatz. Würde da n intel Chipsatz drauf sein wärs ja noch ok.
Mein System sieht zumindest so aus wie das obige, zocke alle Spiele (aktuelle und auch ältere sowie Crysis) auf höchsten Einstellungen bei 1680 x 1050 (22" Samsung 226BW Monitor) flüssig.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben. Achja: Kein AMD als CPU nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zahlt sich nicht aus.


----------



## Teal (23. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ne, Spaß beiseite. Gibt auf alle Fälle eine solide Maschine die für die meisten Sachen locker ausreicht und vor allem recht günstig ist. Hoffe Du hast auch ein gutes Mainboard dazu. Und mit passender Kühlung hast Du auch einiges an Leistungsreserven in der CPU.


Das waren die Grundkriterien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So viel Geld habe ich aktuell leider auch nicht am Start... Die Aufnahmen der letzten WAR Show zeigen jedenfalls, das ein ähnliches System durchaus ausreichend ist. Ich habe hier ja sogar noch aufnehmen können, und trotzdem läuft es flüssig.


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Hoffe, geholfen zu haben. Achja: Kein AMD als CPU nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Alleine dafür sollte man deinen Post löschen , hört doch auf immer solchen *MIST* zu verbreiten.

Erstens ist für sein Budget (was bei maximal ein wenig über 100&#8364; liegt) ein 7750+ (BE) + ein ASUS M4N78 SE bzw ein MSI K9N Neo-F V3 die beste Wahl und selbst wenn er einen neuen PC kaufen würde wäre er mit einem Phenom II 955er , DDR3 RAM & Board + na aktuellen Graka besser dran..
_


----------



## ExInferis (23. Juni 2009)

Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis liegt im Moment wieder zugunsten vom AMD/ATI. Besonders bei den Grafikkarten.
Das wird sich aber mit den Core5-CPUs wieder ändern. So dass die INTEL-CPUs dass wieder drehen werden.
Wer auf reine Leistung gehen will, wo das Geld keine Rolle spielt sollte zu INTEL-CPUs und NVIDIA-Grafikkarten greifen. Es sei denn er legt wert auf hohe AA-Faktoren. Die aber eh keine Sau in der Bewegung wahrnehmen kann, ob nun direkt oder indirekt.
Auf die paar Features die DX10.1 bietet, was in den aktuellen Chips von ATI verbaut ist, kann man locker verzichten, vor allem weil die DX11-Karten schon in den Startlöchern stehen.

Die von TEAL zusammengestellten Komponenten bilden schon ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an mit einer Balance was das finanzielle angeht.

@Perkone
Aus Deinem letzten Absatz schließe ich einfach mal, dass Du sehr viel nachplapperst aber Dich nicht wirklich mit der Materie auseinander setzt. Meinst Du das mikroruckeln bei SLI oder Crossfire? Nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar und 90% der Leute die davon reden haben nur mal davon gelesen aber noch nie wirklich selbst erlebt. Davon ab gibt es unterschiedliche SLI, bzw. Crossfire-Modi wo Mikroruckler überhaupt nicht möglich sind. SLI und Crossfire erhöhen sehr wohl die Performance in Spielen was die Framraten angeht, und wenn es nicht um die Frameraten geht, kann man die zweite Karte für Physikbrechnungen verwenden, was wesentlich billiger als eine reine Tesla-Karte sein sollte. Allerdings sollte man für ein SLI oder Crossfire-System schon eine recht potente CPU besitzen um die Karten mit Daten zu befeuern.

Der nForce-Chipsatz ist sehr ausgereift, egal in welchem Step und andere Hersteller von Mainboards die SLI anbieten wollen müssen sich bemühen um eine Lizenz zu bekommen. Die Skulltrail-Plattform bzw der aktuelle X58-Chipsatz sind die ersten Plattformen die nativ SLI unterstützen. Für Tripple-SLI mit voller Bandbreite, also mit 16/16/16 Lanes, bedarf es noch immer einer Kombination von Intel und Nvidia-Chipsatz. In diesem Fall der X58 mit einem 200er von Nvidia.

Zu den Mainboards. Asus Striker und Rampage sind SEHR gute Mainboards wenn man sich mit den Funktionen die sie bieten beschäftigt und wenn man sie nutzen will und auch weiß was man damit anfängt. Auf die gleiche Stufe kann man allenfalls noch aktuelle MSI oder Gigabyte-Boards setzen.
Wenn man sich alleine die Ausstattung des Rampage II Extreme anschaut ist die nahezu nicht zu toppen. An Leistung in der Basiskonfiguration unterscheiden sich die Boards nur noch minimal und für die meisten User nicht spürbar. Alleine die Optionen im Bios und die zusätzlichen Ausstattungen machen den Unterschied. Wie zum Beispiel Soundkarte, POST-Modul, externe Displays, Anzahl und Art der Anschlüsse und mitgelieferte Komponenten.


Perkone, also bitte. Bevor Du irgendwelchen Leuten Ratschläge geben willst was Hardware-Ausstattung angeht, geh zurück und mach mal eine Grundsatz-Schulung was Hardware, Zusammenspiel von Komponenten und Funktionsweise angeht. Danke!
Auf Deine Begründung bei Deinem System gehe ich besser nicht ein. Kommt nicht so gut wenn ich mich hier an der Arbeit vor Lachen schüttele.


----------



## Sandmannn (24. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Wenn es am Anfang ja sauber läuft und dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr kann es ja nicht an WAR selbst liegen, oder? Also gilt es zu schauen was sich seitdem verändert hat an Deinem System oder was sich über die Zeit verändert.




Soo, hab jetzt mal nebenher den Task Manager laufen lassen. Ich war bei einzelnen Burgen dabei, war keine sehr große Schlacht aber 70 Spiler waren es schon. Also mich hat es gewundert, dass es den Arbeitsspeicher eigentlich Kalt lässt, ob da 20 oder 100 Leute stehen. Das geht eher auf den CPU, wobei der da auch nur auf 70 - 80% steht. D.h. bei 9,6 GHz braucht das Game mit Vista Home Premium 32, Windows Media PLayer, Antivir, Curse Profiler und Steam ca 7 GHz. Ohne Warhammer läuft es so ca. bei 5%, höchstens 8%. ALso 75 - 8 gibt nach Adam Riese ja 67% von 9,6 GHz = 6,4 GHz die Warhammer frisst.

Normal ?!

Werde aber in zukunft noch größere Schlachten spielen. Mal schauen wie es da aussieht


----------



## Teal (24. Juni 2009)

Hab heute wieder an einem Rechner gebenchmarkt. Mein Fazit: Seit 1.3 gibt es besonders bei den "niedrigeren" Auflösung (1280x1024) deutlich bessere Ergebnisse. Konnte diese im Vergleich zum Benchmark von 1.2 um satte 20 FPS übertreffen. Sowohl mit FSAA und AF an als auch aus - waren immer gut 20 FPS mehr als bei 1.2. Spätestens bei 1680x1050 ist es allerdings wieder fast gleich. Hatte hier nur ~2 FPS mehr als bei 1.2. Da scheint mal wieder der Prozessor zu limitieren. Die Graka (Geforce 275) hat sich bei beiden Auflösungen ziemlich gelangweilt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (25. Juni 2009)

Der eigentliche Schub kam erst gestern mit dem kleinen Patch.
WAR ist sehr CPU-lastig. Klar dass sich da eine 275er langweilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das macht ja auch eine 260-216er.
Es würde WAR einen guten Schub in der Performance nach vorne bringen wenn man bestimmte Berechnungen einfach auf die GPU auslagern würde. Aber dazu bedürfte es einiger aufwendiger Programmierarbeit.
Wobei auf einem aktuellen System eh nicht das lokale System der Flaschenhals ist sondern die Probleme durch Lags auftreten.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2009)

> Aus Deinem letzten Absatz schließe ich einfach mal, dass Du sehr viel nachplapperst aber Dich nicht wirklich mit der Materie auseinander setzt. Meinst Du das mikroruckeln bei SLI oder Crossfire? Nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar und 90% der Leute die davon reden haben nur mal davon gelesen aber noch nie wirklich selbst erlebt. Davon ab gibt es unterschiedliche SLI, bzw. Crossfire-Modi wo Mikroruckler überhaupt nicht möglich sind. SLI und Crossfire erhöhen sehr wohl die Performance in Spielen was die Framraten angeht, und wenn es nicht um die Frameraten geht, kann man die zweite Karte für Physikbrechnungen verwenden, was wesentlich billiger als eine reine Tesla-Karte sein sollte. Allerdings sollte man für ein SLI oder Crossfire-System schon eine recht potente CPU besitzen um die Karten mit Daten zu befeuern.



Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kann SLI / Crossfire natürlich eine schöne Sache sein. Das ändert aber nicht viel daran, dass es nach wie vor eine schlechte Lösung ist aufgund von:
-Doppelte Kosten ohne doppelte Leistung (100% mehr Leistung hat man, wenn überhaupt jemals, in den seltensten Fällen)
-Doppelter Stromverbrauch
-Doppelte Abwärme 

Boliden-Mainbaords haben sicher ihre Berechtigung. Ich glaube Perkone meinte eher, dass viel zu viele Leute glauben sie müssten so etwas haben, dann aber mit den Funktionen nichts anfangen können. Wer so ein Mainboard kauft, es aber nicht selbst einbauen kann, für den ist es mit Sicherheit Geldverschwendung.

Den meisten Leuten hier, die Fragen zu Rechnern stellen und was ein "guter" Rechner wäre würde ich auch nie zu Dingen wie SLI, Crossfire, x2 GPUs, "Enthusiast mainboards" oder dergleichen raten. Es sei denn, derjenige stellt von Anfang an klar, dass Geld absolut keine Rolle für ihn spielt und er einfach nur "den fettesten Rechner" überhaupt will. Dann schickt man ihn zu Alienware, er soll dort überall das wildeste nehmen und ein 5 Jahre rundum Paket, mit dem er selbst dann glücklich ist, wenn sein PC Wissen nur für einschalten/auschalten und Spiele starten reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wer wirklich Ahnung hat, der fragt sowieso nicht, was nun für ihn gut wäre. Der informiert sich und holt die guten Sachen. Und falls er doch mal ein Forum konsultiert, dann sicher nicht hier bei buffed.de.


----------



## ExInferis (25. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kann SLI / Crossfire natürlich eine schöne Sache sein. Das ändert aber nicht viel daran, dass es nach wie vor eine schlechte Lösung ist aufgund von:
> -Doppelte Kosten ohne doppelte Leistung (100% mehr Leistung hat man, wenn überhaupt jemals, in den seltensten Fällen)
> -Doppelter Stromverbrauch
> -Doppelte Abwärme
> ...




Lies Dir mal die Posts von Perkone durch und Du wirst sehen was ich meine. Da ist nichts mit einem Bezug auf Leute die dafür keine Verwendung haben sondern allgemein und wenig fundiert und mit noch weniger Wissen.


----------



## Minastry (25. Juni 2009)

/sign @ OldboyX kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (25. Juni 2009)

Gestern war wieder ein Tag da lief es Super geil, Alles auf High und es lief gut.. Bevor ich den Pc platt gemacht hatte lief es ja auf Low nicht gut, Bloß diese Lags nerven, aber das ja nicht meine Schuld :-)


----------



## Leoncore (25. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre froh, ich könnte bei Belagerungen und Schlachten im RvR mal mit mehr als 20 FPS zocken und ich hab noch einen recht guten PC

CPU: Intel Dualcore E6750 2x2666MHz
GPU: 8800GT 512MB VRam
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2-800

So machen RvR Schlachten bei mir aktuell weniger Spaß.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (25. Juni 2009)

Jo merkwürdig, bei deinen System dürfte es ja kaum bis gar nicht Ruckeln.


----------



## Teal (25. Juni 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, ich könnte bei Belagerungen und Schlachten im RvR mal mit mehr als 20 FPS zocken und ich hab noch einen recht guten PC
> 
> CPU: Intel Dualcore E6750 2x2666MHz
> GPU: 8800GT 512MB VRam
> ...


Mein (noch) aktueller PC ist Deinem unterlegen, jedoch geht es damit schon einigermaßen zu Spielen. FPS sind meistens so um die knapp über 30 im Kriegstrupp.

CPU: Intel C2D E6300 2x1,86 GHz
GPU: 8800 GT 512MB VRam
RAM: 2x1GB DDR2-800

Darum gehe ich mal von einem Problem mit dem System aus. Schon mal den Autostart ausgemüllt und die Platte defragmentiert?


----------



## Pente (25. Juni 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, ich könnte bei Belagerungen und Schlachten im RvR mal mit mehr als 20 FPS zocken und ich hab noch einen recht guten PC
> 
> CPU: Intel Dualcore E6750 2x2666MHz
> GPU: 8800GT 512MB VRam
> ...


Schonmal mit einem Grafikkarten-Treiber Update versucht? Das hilft oft. Ansonsten hilft bei RvR grundlegend die ganzen Namen einfach auszublenden. Also Titel / Gilde und all die anderen unnützen Infos. 

Wenn das alles nicht hilft dann am besten bei einer großen Schlacht einfach mal schaun welche Komponente bremst. Also sprich: ist die CPU evtl unter volllast? Grafikkarte zu sehr beansprucht? RAM voll?


----------



## Sandmannn (25. Juni 2009)

Hey nochmal.

Wenn ich das so höre werde ich ja verrückt


Als Prozessor hab ich je nen Core 2 Quad mit 4 x 2,4 GHz und als Arbeitsspeicher habe ich 2 x 2 GB = 4GB und als Grafikkarte hab ich ne Geforce 9800 GT mit 1 GB.
Ist doch in fast allem doppelt so gut bis auf die 9800 von der Grafikkarte

Kann das an dem billigen mainboard Biostar GF7100P-M7 liegen, oder daran, dass dei Grafikkarte von Manli ist?
Evtll auch wegen Vista aber dennoch müsste es ja besser laufen.

Sry, wenn ich nerv


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2009)

@ Sandmann

Du solltest überprüfen, ob deine Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Außerdem solltest du überprüfen ob eventuell in deinen Treibern auf "maximale Qualität" gestellt wurde.

Zur CPU gibt es noch zu sagen, dass WAR soweit ich weiß nicht von Quad Cores profitiert. Insofern ist das auch nur so gut wie ein C2Duo mit 2,4 GHz. 

Dein Mainboard kenne ich leider nicht, aber der Unterschied zwischen einem wirklich guten mainboard und einem sehr schlechten kann schonmal 10 fps betragen.

An deiner Grafikkarte sollte es nicht liegen. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist sie vom Shaderclock etwas schneller als "stock".

Last but not least, kann ich nicht umhin zu bemerken, dass WAR (gerade reaktiviert) einfach komisch läuft. Mobs rennen nach wie vor komisch rum (pathing mangelhaft) und die Performance ist sprunghaft, sowohl was die "responsiveness" der controls betrifft, sowie allerhand andere Sachen. Wenn man länger spielt, gibt sich das alles aufgrund des Gewöhnungseffektes des menschlichen Gehirns. Kommt man aber gerade aus einem anderen Spiel, dann ist es immer wieder "eigenartig".

Ich war zeitenweise sogar schon überzeugt, dass ich paranoid bin, aber meine Freundin empfindet das auch so (und die ist sonst eher "wahrnemungsresistent" was miniruckler und lags und so betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

PS: Der Eindruck ist natürlich subjektiv, wenn andere es nicht so emfpinden freut es mich für sie.


----------



## Sandmannn (25. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Sandmann
> 
> Du solltest überprüfen, ob deine Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Außerdem solltest du überprüfen ob eventuell in deinen Treibern auf "maximale Qualität" gestellt wurde.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank, kommt da so oft n neuer Treiber raus?
Auf jeden Fall gabs nach 1nem Monat schonwieder nen Neuen...
Bei der Graka war auf Qualität gestellt. Hab jetzt voll auf Leistung und siehe da, war zwar noch in keinen großen Schlachten, aber es läuft so vom Laufen her total flüssig!

Vielen Dank

Nur hätte ich noch eine Frage, kennt jemand nen Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte D-Link DFE-530TX PCI für Windows Vista 32-bit?. Letztens habe ich in Warhammer immer Laags und auch disconnects.
Ich habe die onBoard Netzwerkkarte genommen, weil ich, wenn ich bei der Karte einstecke immer nur eingeschränkte Konnektivität habe. Also kein Internet.


----------



## Abigayle (26. Juni 2009)

Welche Reaktionszeit haben Eure Flatmonitore? Unter 5ms braucht ihr gar net anfangen zu zocken, sonst läuft gar nichts, weil die Monitore das nicht schnallen. Ich empfehle so um die 2ms.  Sind teurer aber besser. Zu meine Schande muss ich gestehen, ich hab noch n guten alten Röhrenmonitor. *schäm*


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (26. Juni 2009)

Habe auch noch so nen Alten Röhrenmonitor, Aber daran liegt es doch nicht das, das Game schlechter Läuft oder?


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2009)

_Nein tut es nicht ;-)_


----------



## OldboyX (26. Juni 2009)

> Welche Reaktionszeit haben Eure Flatmonitore? Unter 5ms braucht ihr gar net anfangen zu zocken, sonst läuft gar nichts, weil die Monitore das nicht schnallen. Ich empfehle so um die 2ms. Sind teurer aber besser. Zu meine Schande muss ich gestehen, ich hab noch n guten alten Röhrenmonitor. *schäm*



Das hat aber nichts mit Ruckeln zu tun. Die Reaktionszeit des Monitors beschreibt wie "schnell" der Monitor das Bild aufbaut. Bei langsamerem Bildaufbau kommt es zu Schlierenbildung (Nachzieheffekt) zb. wenn man sich schnell dreht. Das liegt daran, dass LCD Bildschirme ihr Bild "on the fly" aufbauen, während Röhrenmonitore sozusagen sehr schnell blinken (50 Hz = 50 x pro sekunde, 100 Hz = 100x pro sekunde) und das Bild immer erst anzeigen, wenn es bereits vollständig aufgebaut wurde. Bei LCD verändern sich einfach die Flüssigkristalle (und manchmal eben zu langasm, wodurch - Achtung doofes Erklärbeispiel - die halben schon verändert sind und die andere Hälfte noch nicht und das sieht man). Der Vorteil von LCD ist dafür, dass es kein Flimmern geben kann. Natürlich wird auch gesagt, dass ein Röhrenbild ab 70Hz "flimmerfrei" ist. Trotzdem gibt es anscheinend Leute, die auch zwischen 100 und 200 Hz noch Unterschiede sehen...

Übrigens sind 10 ms schon sehr schnell und bei 5 ms habe ich noch nie Schlierenbildung beobachten können. Auch hier würde ich keinem, der nicht super-hardcore Enthusiast Gamer ist (und außerdem ein unglaublich gutes Auge für so etwas besitzt - oder zu besitzen glaubt) zu einem teuren 2 ms LCD raten.

Ein Röhrenmonitor ist übrigens keine Schande, Schlierenbildung gibt es da wenigstens nicht. Nur wird man halt etwas stärker bestrahlt und die Geräte sind groß, klobig und schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (26. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, kommt da so oft n neuer Treiber raus?
> Auf jeden Fall gabs nach 1nem Monat schonwieder nen Neuen...
> Bei der Graka war auf Qualität gestellt. Hab jetzt voll auf Leistung und siehe da, war zwar noch in keinen großen Schlachten, aber es läuft so vom Laufen her total flüssig!
> 
> ...




Wenn Du "eingeschränkte Konnektivität" hast, dann liegt es an Deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen. Hauptsächlich ist es da die Gateway-Adresse wenn Du DHCP deaktiviert haben solltest und über einen Router ins Internet gehst.
Verwendest Du PPOE und hängst direkt an einem Modem und das war vorher an die DFE angeschlossen musst Du einfach nur nochmal den Verbindungsassistenten ausführen.

Was die Monitorfrage angeht. Also 5ms sind mehr als ausreichend. Den meisten reichen sogar 20ms wenn man mal ehrlich ist und das sogar für schnelle Shooter.
Für ein MMO steht das ausser Frage. Und wenn man bei 5ms etwas sieht, dann meist nur im periphären Sichtbereich und nicht im Blickfokus.


----------



## Teal (26. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Evtll auch wegen Vista aber dennoch müsste es ja besser laufen.
> 
> Sry, wenn ich nerv


Vista? Dann schalte mal bei der Verknüfpung das Desktop-Design aus. Siehst Du im Spiel eh nicht und frisst nur unnötige Ressourcen... Rechte Maustaste drauf => Eigenschaften und dann bei Kompatibilität den Haken setzen. Ansonsten: Spiel als Admin gestartet? Vielleicht liegt es auch an zu niedrigen Rechten.. Vielleicht cached er dann dauernd alles mögliche... Hier aber nur eine Vermutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (26. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder mein Intrernet zum laufen bringen...
Hab jetzt neue Verbindung einrichten gemacht, aber es geht immer noch net.
Dann habe ich Netwerkeinstellungen 2 zurückgesetz. Ging auch immernohnet
Nur ist das Problem, dass jetzt netmehr der normale Stecker geht. 
Also der auf dem Mainboard.

Ich habe es an dem Router angeschlössen, ganz normal eben.


EDIT: Ok, hab den alten Deinstalliert und wieder neu draufinstalliert. Jetzt geht wenigstens das wieder.
Also steh ich jetzt wieder am Anfang.
Ich versteh leider die ganzen Fachkürzel und Wörter net.


----------



## Skathloc (26. Juni 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Welche Reaktionszeit haben Eure Flatmonitore? Unter 5ms braucht ihr gar net anfangen zu zocken, sonst läuft gar nichts, weil die Monitore das nicht schnallen. Ich empfehle so um die 2ms.  Sind teurer aber besser. Zu meine Schande muss ich gestehen, ich hab noch n guten alten Röhrenmonitor. *schäm*



Also mein Bildschirm hat mehr als 5ms und keine Schlierenbildung etc. Dafür hat er aber auch kein schrottiges TN-Panel was in den ganzen "Gamer"-Bildschirmen verbaut ist



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass LCD Bildschirme ihr Bild "on the fly" aufbauen, während Röhrenmonitore sozusagen sehr schnell blinken (50 Hz = 50 x pro sekunde, 100 Hz = 100x pro sekunde) und das Bild immer erst anzeigen, wenn es bereits vollständig aufgebaut wurde.


Die Beschreibung von der Röhrentechnik ist komplett falsch (sei mi bitte nicht böse, aber als Elektrotechnik-stundent kann ich das nicht so stehen lassen)
Bei Röhrenmonitoren wird jeder einzelne Bildpunkt einzeln und !nacheinander! mittels dreier Elektronenstrahlen (für jede Grundfarbe einer) einzeln erzeugt (Prinzip "Braunsche Röhre"). Dabei wird der Strahl durch Magnetfelder von links nach rechts bewegt. Wenn die Zeile komplett ist wird mit der nächsten Zeile begonnen. Die Hertz-zahl gibt dabei an wie oft der Strahl von oben nach unten gewandert ist. 
Das war mal die Grobfassung. Wir hatten da 2 Stunden lang Vorlesung drüber...




OldboyX schrieb:


> Übrigens sind 10 ms schon sehr schnell und bei 5 ms habe ich noch nie Schlierenbildung beobachten können. Auch hier würde ich keinem, der nicht super-hardcore Enthusiast Gamer ist (und außerdem ein unglaublich gutes Auge für so etwas besitzt - oder zu besitzen glaubt) zu einem teuren 2 ms LCD raten.


Ich hab bisher nur einen Bildschirm mit schlierenbildung gesehen und das war einer mit 20ms reaktionszeit. bei 12ms merk ich sie persönlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Sandmannn (26. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Vista? Dann schalte mal bei der Verknüfpung das Desktop-Design aus. Siehst Du im Spiel eh nicht und frisst nur unnötige Ressourcen... Rechte Maustaste drauf => Eigenschaften und dann bei Kompatibilität den Haken setzen. Ansonsten: Spiel als Admin gestartet? Vielleicht liegt es auch an zu niedrigen Rechten.. Vielleicht cached er dann dauernd alles mögliche... Hier aber nur eine Vermutung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Äm, wenn ich nen Hacken setze wird es für Windows XP SP2 lompitabel gesetzt, stimmt das?


----------



## Skathloc (26. Juni 2009)

Er meint den Hacken bei: "Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren"

Den hab ich auch drinnen und läuft dadurch etwas besser und stabiler.


----------



## Sandmannn (26. Juni 2009)

Auf welche Verknüpfung muss ich denn Rechtsklicken?


----------



## xerkxes (26. Juni 2009)

Wollte kurz anmerken, dass bei mir auf ein und demselben Rechner (dualboot) WAR wesentlich besser unter XP als unter Vista läuft. Selbst wenn ich in Vista alles an Leistung heraushole was geht.

Quad @2.4 GHz
8800 GT
4 GB Ram


----------



## Sandmannn (26. Juni 2009)

Es geht doch irgendwie, Vista auf XP downgraden, oder?
Ich hab leider kein Windows XP und habe gehört, dass es geht, das irgendwie auf XP runterzusetzen.
Wahrscheinlich geht dann au die Netzwerkkarte.
Weis einer wie das geht?


----------



## ExInferis (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe Du hast in Vista auch die Fileindizierung deaktiviert.... Die zieht auch einiges an Performance.


----------



## Perkone (26. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis liegt im Moment wieder zugunsten vom AMD/ATI. Besonders bei den Grafikkarten.
> Das wird sich aber mit den Core5-CPUs wieder ändern. So dass die INTEL-CPUs dass wieder drehen werden.
> Wer auf reine Leistung gehen will, wo das Geld keine Rolle spielt sollte zu INTEL-CPUs und NVIDIA-Grafikkarten greifen. Es sei denn er legt wert auf hohe AA-Faktoren. Die aber eh keine Sau in der Bewegung wahrnehmen kann, ob nun direkt oder indirekt.
> Auf die paar Features die DX10.1 bietet, was in den aktuellen Chips von ATI verbaut ist, kann man locker verzichten, vor allem weil die DX11-Karten schon in den Startlöchern stehen.
> ...



Schwafel. Vergleich AMD CPU's mit denen von Intel was Leistung/Stromverbrauch und Preis angeht und dann komm wieder. Und das nicht auf iwelchen Sites, sondern aufm Tisch.

Sehr gute Mainboards, jo ich merks eh wenn ich mitkrieg, dass die Teile alle nach der Reihe eingehen. Und dazu, die Teile sind für Leute, die 2000 euro mehr für 15 fps ausgeben. So viele features es auch haben mag, und so viele Extraspielerein dazugegeben werden, warum 100-120 Euro mehr für MB's ausgeben, die man nicht brauch? Und frag nicht, wie oft diese verhunzten nforce-Chipsätze mir schon Sorgen bereitet haben, und das nicht nur im privaten Bereich.

Soundkarte? Tolle Sache, die, die dabei ist bringt net viel mehr als die Onboard (welche mittlerweile super Qualität haben). Post-Modul schön, welcher normale User kann damit was anfangen? Und um Fehler zu finden brauch man das nich. Ext. Displays bringens auch total wenn der PC im PC Tisch inna Ecke steht, yoa. Anschlüsse: USB haben eig. alle modernen Boards 6x hinten. Den Rest haste auch drauf (wohlgemerkt die, die man auch braucht).
Dir rate ich mal dich in ne Werkstatt zu stellen und dann mal 1-2 Jahre zu reparieren und glattbügeln, und nicht von der Theorie labern.


----------



## ExInferis (26. Juni 2009)

Wie soll ich denn nach 13 Jahren Berufserfahrung runter auf 2 Jahre kommen? Wobei ich glaube dass ich schon länger an den Kisten sitze als Du alt bist. Davon mal ab.

Nimmst Du den Kostenfaktor mit rein, hast Du wohl recht, dass AMDs da vorne liegen. Lassen wir die Kosten außen vor kommt keine AMD den Intel hinterher. Und dass auch auf dem Tisch. ;-)
Wir haben nicht von brauchen geredet sondern Du hast sie generell als schlecht hingestellt und das sind sie nicht. Wenn man mit solchen Boards nicht umgehen kann, sollte man es auch lassen. Und wenn sie bei euch gehen, würde ich mir Gedanken machen. Weil die, die ich verbaut habe sind noch nicht eingegangen und das trotz OC.
Na dann klär mich doch mal auf wo die nForce verhunzt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin gespannt. Und weil sie so verhunzt sind waren sie auch lange Zeit die schnellsten und besten Chipsätze. Hast wohl reingeschaut und nen altlernatives Design vorgeschlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich unterstelle Dir mal kein besonders feines Gehör zu haben, bzw die Nuancen raus zu hören sonst würdest Du die onBoard nicht mit den anderen Soundkarten gleichstellen. Weil da liegen noch Welten dazwischen.
Wir reden mal wieder wenn wir ähnlich lange Berufserfahrung haben. Da wo ich gearbeitet habe und arbeite hättest Du nicht lange überlebt.

Sorry wenn ich jetzt grad lache, aber ich bin schon 7 Jahre länger an Computern dran als Du auf Deinem Ausweiß stehen hast. Steckst wohl noch mitten in der Ausbildung zum ITK oder sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann sei Dir der Hochmut verziehen.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Juni 2009)

> Die Beschreibung von der Röhrentechnik ist komplett falsch (sei mi bitte nicht böse, aber als Elektrotechnik-stundent kann ich das nicht so stehen lassen)
> Bei Röhrenmonitoren wird jeder einzelne Bildpunkt einzeln und !nacheinander! mittels dreier Elektronenstrahlen (für jede Grundfarbe einer) einzeln erzeugt (Prinzip "Braunsche Röhre"). Dabei wird der Strahl durch Magnetfelder von links nach rechts bewegt. Wenn die Zeile komplett ist wird mit der nächsten Zeile begonnen. Die Hertz-zahl gibt dabei an wie oft der Strahl von oben nach unten gewandert ist.
> Das war mal die Grobfassung. Wir hatten da 2 Stunden lang Vorlesung drüber...



Danke, da ich gerade keine gute "simple" Erklärung finde wieso Röhrenbildschirme flimmern, habe ich es einfach rauseditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (26. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> Auf welche Verknüpfung muss ich denn Rechtsklicken?


"Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (26. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast in Vista auch die Fileindizierung deaktiviert.... Die zieht auch einiges an Performance.





Was bitte ist das und wenn es was bringen sollte wo Deaktiviere ich das?!


----------

